# Pappasito's Salsa



## kcross (Aug 14, 2005)

I like to make my own salsa but I love Pappasito's. Does anyone know their secret recipe?


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Its a SECRET .....................................?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*Here is their hot sauce*

Ingredients: 
8 Roma Tomatoes (Whole)
1 Small Yellow Onion Diced (1/3 - 1/2 C Diced)
1 Fresh Jalapeno Pepper Stem Removed and Seeded
1/2 tsp. Celery Salt
1/8 tsp. Oregano
1/4 C Fresh Cilantro
1/2 tsp. Sugar
1 Fresh Pablano Pepper
1/4 tsp. Garlic Salt
1/2 - 3/4 C water 
1/4 tsp. Black Pepper

Directions: 
Preparation Instructions:
In a moderately hot skillet that has been sprayed with a cooking 
spray brown the coarsely chopped
Pablano pepper and jalapeno pepper. Brown and stir until the skins 
have turned dark on many
sides of peppers. ad tomatoes and brown them until the skins on the 
tomatoes have turned a dark
brown on several sides, remove pan from heat. Put onion in hot 
skillet that has been removed from
the heat and stir. In a food processor add celery salt, oregano 
cilantro, sugar, garlic salt and
pepper. Pour peppers, onions and tomatoes and add water a little at 
a time, process just enough to
chop to a medium consistency but not to a smooth paste, leave a 
little chunky.
Remove from processor and pour in hot skillet turn up heat quickly 
stir for 3 min and serve hot.


----------



## kcross (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks a lot.  Going to try it out this weekend.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I stand to be corrected , but, I could swear I heard and seemingly can taste a least a dash of liquid smoke in the Pappasitos sauce.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I stand to be corrected , but, I could swear I heard and seemingly can taste a least a dash of liquid smoke in the Pappasitos sauce.


Thats from the fajita dripings when they pass by the garbage can full of hotsauce...lol:rotfl: #1500 for me


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

In addition to what Profish posted, here's the web site for copykat restaurant recipes.

http://www.copykat.com/asp/copykatrecipe.asp?recipe=249

Kelly


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Ingredients:
> 8 Roma Tomatoes (Whole)
> 1 Small Yellow Onion Diced (1/3 - 1/2 C Diced)
> 1 Fresh Jalapeno Pepper Stem Removed and Seeded
> ...


 oh so good!


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Good stuff and I think it will get better tomorrow assuming there will be any left.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Use Mexican Oregano, You dont want Italian tasting Salsa...lol 

Also, I like to roast Roast the Arbor ( more heat ) poblano and Serrano pepper and tomato on open fire...


----------

